# Winners of the Metro Awards 2008



## MrFSS (May 23, 2008)

Want to know who has the best Metro system in the world? Here are the 2008 winners.

*LINK*


----------



## GG-1 (May 23, 2008)

Wow, NYC made a spot, but for a system over a hundred years old , I guess they did learn how to maintain their system.

Aloha


----------

